# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0877 Huawei C8511 CDMA, and many other news inside

## hassan riach

Added:  *Modems:* 
Huawei E392 
Huawei Emobile D24HW 
Huawei E188 Optus Australia 
Novatel Ovation MC679
Vodafone K3806 
ZTE MF880 
ZTE MF669   *Routers:* 
Sierra Wireless AirCard AC760S
Sierra Wireless AirCard AC763S
ZTE WEBPOCKET 21.6.
ZTE MF91  *Customized modems:* 
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.846 Feb 21 2012 10:23:35 (Airtel Tanzania)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.06.207 Mar 07 2012 19:30:53 (MTN Sudan)
Huawei E177 11.126.16.06.221 Nov 30 2011 11:00:57 (Zain Sudan)
Huawei E1556 11.609.06.00.46 Aug 29 2009 14:13:00 (Telcom Mexico)
ZTE MF180 BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 Jun 02 2011 17:26:59 (SmartBro Philippines)  *Phones:* 
Huawei U8651
Huawei C8511 CDMA beta
Huawei C8500 CDMA beta
ZTE MF8402   *Added support for Infinity dongles*  *Free CDMA Huawei phone unlock for dongle users on test period only* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

